# pics ordentlich durchnummerieren



## Stephan Zesiger (18. April 2003)

hi all

keine ahnung, wo ich diese frage posten soll, versuchs
jetzt mal hier;

ich komm oft an die situation, dass ich einen ordner mit 
pics in flash reinladen sollte. flash kann das einzeln
oder alle zusammen. das mit dem zusammen geht aber nur, wenn
die pics ordentlich durchnummeriert sind (am ende des
dateinamens).

jetzt die frage: kennt jemand ein programm, das sowas in
ner art batch-verarbeitung kann (bitte nicht ps sagen, ich
habe fireworks)


thx gruss skyla


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. April 2003)

Hi Skyla,

JOE ist dein Freund. 
Du findest ihn hier:
http://www.lab1.de/prod/joe/

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (18. April 2003)

Hi lightbox

thx für den tip, hab aber gerade was gefunden:

Easeyrename unter http://www.neuhaus13.com /software tools

ist freeware, klein aber fein und tut genau das was ich
will.

cu


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. April 2003)

Hi nochmal,

ich empfehle dir trotzdem, dir Joe mal zu ziehen.
Wirklich sehr gutes Tool, ebenfalls kostenlos und
kann noch deutlich mehr als EasyRename.
Das "Dingen" kann man häufig brauchen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (18. April 2003)

ok, habs mir runtergeladen, mal sehen... 

ich mein - eigentlich ist es ja ein witz, da
hab ich fireworks mx und SmartSaver von ulead
und muss auf freeware zurückgreifen für sowas...

thx für den tip - sieht interessant aus.

easyRame kann wirklich nur das was der Name
schon sagt.

c u


----------

